# Hagen Glo Ballast



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I was wondering on how would you install this Hagen Glo Ballast, im pretty confused, is it the same as a light fixture? ive contacted the seller and said it comes with mounting brackets, but im not sure how would that look, or to clarify the question, how to install...

Im planning on getting this as well.. any help people?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Boom. I found this



> *GLO T5 Electronic Ballast Installation* *Warning:* Disconnect the ballast plug and all other electrical equipment used for the aquarium before placing your hands in aquarium water or performing maintenance of any kind.
> Follow these instructions whenever installing fluorescent tubes.
> 
> 
> ...


I guess if you have your own cabinet or box for the lights already.. ??


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks Cid!! I was also wondering if anyone is actually using this kind of ballast and how they look like when its installed...

anyhow, i thought i could just install this on the top rim of the tank without any cabinets or whatsoever xD


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oooooo... Hrmm. I don't think so D: You could mod an old hood or something. Otherwise it might be a bit bright lol


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know how well these would work without the pretty German reflectors that the T5 HOs are usually paired with.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol those would be really bright if you don't buy retrofit reflectors or build a canopy.


----------

